# What is a POL Line queen???



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

this discussion is a good one and explains what they are and how they came to be.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ries-Pol-Line-queens&highlight=pol+line+queen


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------

